# BOXEE and internet TV



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

There seem to be a number of internet TV sources with interesting underwater content, and BOXEE software (free, based on XBMC) makes the whole experience very enjoyable.

First, install this software from http://boxee.tv

Open up an account there, then you can add RSS feeds which will appear under Apps -> RSS feed section.

I found the following RSS feeds interesting, subscribe to these from boxee website.

Marine Channel HD
Adventure Travel Videos HD
DiveFilm HD Video

Of course, there are plenty of other channels worth watching. Give this a try!


----------

